# Day rates?



## theatre4jc (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys I've been lurking around this site for a while but don't really ever post but couldn't think of a better place to ask for help. I did use the search function but didn't quite find what I was looking for.

For the past few years I have been working with a touring theatre group on a very discounted rate of $100/day plus all food and housing. At 200ish shows a year it worked out well, but not great. Well I have stopped working with the group and am now looking for other gigs. 

I was contacted by a production company to do a concert for them. Here are the details I know about the show. Thursday, load truck and drive from ATL, GA to Mobile, AL. Friday, load in and show, Saturday AM show and load out, drive back. They told me they would pay me a day rate for the 3 days. I don't know the size of the rig, but it will be multiple movers, and do not know the size of the crowd or venue. I was asked what my standard day rate is, but I have not had to charge a standard rate in many years so I have no clue what is a normal day rate.

Curious what others might charge as day rates for concerts as a freelance LD/OP? I know it is based off of experience so if there is anyway I could get a rate and justification for that rate. Just trying to find out what I may be able to get away with. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 27, 2009)

When I did gigs like that, I was paid a straight fee for the show, around $1000. When I was doing local shows (in Phoenix), I would make $250 for a 1/2 day and $300-350 for a full day. A 1/2 day was considered just doing a show or anything less than 8 hours. A full day was 10 hours and anything over that (actually working) would be paid $50/hour. This was mainly corporate work. 

I have heard (though not experienced) that the day rate in Las Vegas is around $450 for similar work. 

Of course it depends on the size of the company and if they will be able to pay a decent day rate. Since drivers get paid differently (usually a base plus mileage) than technicians, I would opt for a fee for the entire show as opposed to breaking down the different pay scales.

Any out of town gigs should include a per diem and housing. Sometimes the per diem will be greater so that you will find your own housing but I'd recommend against that.


----------



## len (Mar 5, 2009)

$300 - $350 for electricians is about right. If you have to climb truss, do tie-ins, drive trucks, etc., your rate should be higher. Programming and operation should be billed separately. Any expenses related to being out of town should be paid for by your employer, with a cap agreed upon beforehand. I usually got $50 - $100 a day hotel depending on the city, and $20 - $50 day for meals and incidentals, again depending on the destinations. Obviously, if there will be catering your per diem will be less. One tour I was on was always local fast food or carryout. And often they would "forget" to order dinner and "forget" to give us our buyout for that missed meal. So I made a point of spending my entire budget for lunch and saving half (like a salad and soup) for dinner. Fortunately, the bus had a refrigerator so it was easy to do.


----------



## Landon2006 (Mar 7, 2009)

We provide all hotel and meals for the entire company. We assume a double-occupancy per room as well. In the event you want to "upgrade" your stay or get something different to eat than what we offer, then you are responsible for paying any additional money out of your check. 

Also, "Travel Days" are only paid a flat, "Travel Fee". 

We generally pay our Chief Electrician and Sound Technician $300.00 per day. Stage Management usually makes $150.00 - $500.00 per day. Lower Level Positions, such as Wardrobe, Production Assistants, Wardrobe Assistants, etc make $120 - $200.00 per day. 

Generally, everyone is paid a standard "Travel Fee" of $75.00 per day for days of no shows. Pretty good for not doing anything... 

Actors on the other hand make more than most of the crew. We are a non-equity show, but we do try to use professional actors. Generally, an Ensemble member will be paid $85.00 - $150.00 per show, Supporting will make $150 - $500 per show and principles make $300 - $800 per show.


----------

